# A-10 Warthogs over Kandahar



## fatboris (Mar 24, 2010)

thought this was pretty cool.

FOXNews.com - A-10 Warthogs in Action Over Kandahar

and pics
Warthog

God bless our men and women of the armed forces


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2010)

Great aircraft and good story. I have always liked that aircraft. I grew up near Norfolk, Virginia and used to see them fly over on a regular basis.:thumbrigh:


----------



## evangilder (Mar 24, 2010)

Some great shots in the article.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 24, 2010)

A-10 is surely awesome plane - ditto for men that fly them


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Love the A-10. Great plane.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

Some excellent photos in that article. 


Wheels


----------



## Erich (Mar 24, 2010)

you guys remember the long column pulverized by 2-3 Warthogs in the first freedom conflict under Bush Sr. ? like a scythe on destruction bent, everything was withered; men, machines, armor, nothing alive


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 24, 2010)

Erich said:


> you guys remember the long column pulverized by 2-3 Warthogs in the first freedom conflict under Bush Sr. ? like a scythe on destruction bent, everything was withered; men, machines, armor, nothing alive



I always wondered how they would have faired if there were some ZSU's (can they traverse enough to track ?) and SAMs in the convoy. A10 showed it can take cosiderable damage and still fly but it really hasn't gone up against professional bad guys.

Love the A10... any heritage shots of it with an A1 and P47?


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a heritage shot of a A-10 and P-47.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 25, 2010)

NICE!

a Razorback too!

just need to photoshop a Skyraider in there too

Thanks Messy


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, do that Comiso. Then re-post it!


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 25, 2010)

> A-10 cannons are tilted down so that the pilot can fly level while strafing. This is important, Yon explains: In Mosul, in 2004, an F-14 was strafing downtown after a massive truck bombing. The pilot told me he was fixated on the target. Since the F-14 cannon is tilted up for "Top Gun" air combat, the pilot had to nose down the F-14 and was diving straight into the target -- and nearly crashed. The hard turn to avoid crashing damaged his aircraft and the pilot had difficulty landing on the aircraft carrier later that night. This doesn't happen in an A-10.




Unless I missed something, but when did they start tilting the cannon down so the A-10 can fly level? 


Great pictures he has on his website BTW!


----------



## Pong (Mar 26, 2010)

The T-Bolt's really BIG brother. Great photos.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Unless I missed something, but when did they start tilting the cannon down so the A-10 can fly level?
> 
> 
> Great pictures he has on his website BTW!



I hadn't heard that either, but wouldn't be out of the ordinary. It is not uncommon in small arms for the scope rail to have 20MOA pre-built into the inclination for long range weapons. I can totally see the A-10 having a negative angle built into the gun platform.

Now what I find suspicious is the claim that it can fly treetop level and strafe below it at a reasonable gun range. That sounds like utter BS.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool Heritage shot Messy.
The P-47 in the picture is based at Chino Planes of Fame.

Some more pics of the P-47 that Eric took at Chino in 2009.
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Chino Airshow 2009- P-47 Thunderbolt

The heritage shots from that show.
Two P-51's a P-38 and the A-10.
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Chino Airshow 2009- USAF Heritage Flight



Wheels


----------

